# Wie geht sowas



## schlafstern0815 (15. November 2004)

http://www.naturemorphosis.com/set.php?lang=de


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. November 2004)

An alle da draußen: Detaillierte Fragestellungen können wir hier nicht leiden. "schlafstern0815" hat das hier an einem beispielhaften Beitrag gezeigt 

/edit, weil Frage zum zweiten Mal aufgetaucht ist

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du das Gesicht meinst. Das ist eine ganz einfache Texturüberlagerung.
Einfach die Farbwerte (in meinem Beispiel Helligkeit und Kontrast) der einzelnen Objekte anpassen und dann nur noch mit den Fülloptionen variieren, damit die jeweiligen Schattierungen nicht verloren gehen.
Anbei ein schnelles Beispiel (am linken Rand kann man z.B. die Schattierung schon nicht mehr richtig erkennen, bzw. die Textur wölbt sich nicht. Aber das ist Feintuning )


----------

